# Trolling Rod/Reel questions from new guy



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

We are pretty inexperienced at trolling and are setting up our new (used) boat for trolling. To try and learn what we can about trolling for walleye, we went to the EPACBA Walleye School yesterday and got some great information for new guys. One thing that was stressed was to buy matching gear. One of the instructors uses inexpensive equipment which is fine for us since we won't be using it heavily. We had planned on the Daiwa Wilderness rods and matching them with some Okuma Magda reels, which my research here indicated was a good choice.

My question is: I can get Magda 30DX reels for the same price as the larger Magda 45DX reels. Is there any advantage or disadvantage going with the bigger reels? Is a 2" line retrieve difference anything? I am assuming the line capacity is measured in yards.


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

To each his own,but i personally don't like the 30's. I have two, but all the rest of my reels are 20's. The 30 just seems a bit bulky and heavy to me....overkill maybe.! Maybe handle a 20 and 30 and see what ya think. I probably may have even got a 15, but did'nt have them in the DLX ( left handed model )


----------



## John Seiler (Jun 7, 2016)

Most guys on Erie actually run a size 15, but I run a size 30. Size 45 is overkill for a walleye in my opinion but to each is own. I use a medium-Heavy zebco Rhino rod that are available at Walmart for like $18, they are one piece which I prefer. I use the Okuma Coldwater size 30 reels, but the Magda reels will do the trick just fine


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Poor Richards has great deals on trolling combos. Hard to beat for the price. I run the 30s on my dipsys.n 20s for my mono board rods. Leadcore rods will want the 45s


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i just didn't like the bigger reels. i use Daiwa 17 size reels. unless you plan on running lead core you just don't need the bigger reels. i do have some Okuma convector 20 reels just because i like the frame better than the 15.
sherman


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Size of the reel is about how much line u need and how far back will you fish and in depth of water.
West end by islands size 15. 20 is more than enough. East of the lake leads will be much longer esp if your using wire. 250-300 ft wire then another 150 ft braid to get it out on the bog board lines 30's are ok 45 's if your going after salmon or using leadcore


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

30’s will work, but like stated above. Handle them and whatever is comfortable for you.


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you, just the information I was looking for. We are out of Fairport Harbor so I think we will fish in deeper water. I don't plan on using any leadcore for now so the smaller reels sound good. I will look at the Rhino rods too. We are really looking forward to this summer. Everyone, including the PA Fishing Biologist, was talking about another good year for walleye.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Wilderness rods will work great also. Into my 2nd year trolling out of Mentor Lagoons and I bought 6 diawa accudepts 27’s with 8.5 mh wilderness rods off this site starting out. I’ve since upgraded to tekota 500’s with TDR rods and sold the Diawas since but got into a lot of fish with them last year. Stay away from the Okuma cold water reels if you go new, I didn’t care for them anayway but to each their own. Nothing wrong with used reels starting out and you can get some deals from the guys on here, just keep an eye out. Just know your going to get hooked either way. Haha.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

STRONGPERSUADER (& the other members reading this), I've started to accumulate some trolling gear this season. Lacking experience I've watched around this site to see what different guys use & like in terms of value/durability. I'll be mostly fishing for inland saugeye & some walleye fishing when I can travel up north to Erie. I'm going to invest in some boards later this season as well. So far I've purchased several LH Convectors ( 1-20 & 2-30's) & will be budgeting for another 20 series reel. My plan is to pair these with 8' Medium (?) Shimano TDR's. Two questions....First, why don't you like the Coldwater series Okuma reels? I've recently checked out a pair that a friend purchased & they look like a well made product. Most of the reviews I read on the Convectors was relatively favorable & the Coldwater Series is the next price point up. Secondly, what about the rod action for my application. Is the medium action rod a decent starting point or is your preference for something different. I'm thinking Flicker shads, Shad Raps, smaller Reef Runners, & harnesses for the saugeye. The walleye fishing will be in the western basin so I'll not be going real deep with that gear, which I don't know much about yet. Jackod, thanks for letting me add another pertinent trolling gear question to your thread. Thanks to all that respond. Mike


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Mike - those medium TDR's will work just fine as board rods and can double as dipsy rods if used with reels spooled with braid. I can't comment on the reels - my Daiwa Sealine 27's are 10+ yrs old and still work great.

If you haven't bought rods yet I would suggest 7'0" rods - much less hassle. I use TDR's Medium Power Medium Fast Action for boards and Medium Heavy Power Medium Fast Action for dipsys.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

IMO you might consider Diawa size 27 with a 7ft (easy to transport and store) medium action one piece rod. All purpose line is Power Pro 30/8 with a 15 ft 15# fluro leader.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Fireman, on the Coldwaters, I bought a few new and just didn’t like the feel but mostly just a “clicker” thing for me. Seemed weak and quiet. I tended to hit the LC while handling them too. But to each their own. I’ve fished with diawa accudepths, magna pros, convectors, tekota and all catch fish. I strictly fish Erie in a 30 ft boat. I run dipseys and flatline only with 8.5-9’ mh rods. Maybe boards down the road but I’m having all kinds of fun doing this. I’m no pro at this by any means and still learning myself, a lot of help from here, but I believe 7’ med would do you fine for inland and Erie rods. At any rate, I would put the money in the reels, you can’t go wrong with wilderness or TDR rods which you can get pretty cheap new.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great price on the Daiwa sealine sg17 and sg27lc3b reels on ebay right now. you wont go wrong with them. but its best to use all the same size and brand reel with divers so they usually let out the same amount of line. i use all 17 reels with 150' of 17# mono backing then have them filled with braid for my divers.
sherman


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

I have about 55 of the Convector 30D reels for my charters... Reason for running these... They hold enough line that I can calibrate the reels with braid AND get 250-feet of steel on top for summer season deep trolling. Thus they can do double duty in running your braid in early season and then just add steel when water heats up in July. Of course steel is a central basin technique where we are fishing deeper than western basin. Another thing I like is that they hold enough braid that I can swap ends of line... turn the braid around on another reel and that older braid is buried essentially as backer not likely to see light of day again. And as other have said about the "feel", I prefer this size as it fits an adult hand easily if you want to hold onto the reel when cranking - with rod still in rod holder (a setup we have on back deck of charter boat).


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Seaturd said:


> Mike - those medium TDR's will work just fine as board rods and can double as dipsy rods if used with reels spooled with braid. I can't comment on the reels - my Daiwa Sealine 27's are 10+ yrs old and still work great.
> 
> If you haven't bought rods yet I would suggest 7'0" rods - much less hassle. I use TDR's Medium Power Medium Fast Action for boards and Medium Heavy Power Medium Fast Action for dipsys.



I second what Seaturd says.


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you. I am looking for the 7’ Wilderness rods now but a lot of them are sold out. Is the Poor Richards mentioned earlier in Erie, Pa? If so, I will give them a call.


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yea tthey are in Fairview pa. By walnut creek.they have combos pretty cheap.fish usa had the wilderness rods on sale today


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

We were able to pick up some used daiwa rods and okuma reels from another OGF member so we are set for now. Of course, every day we see something else we would like but we have to start slow and see what will work for us, then add to our equipment as we go. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Wilderness rods will work great also. Into my 2nd year trolling out of Mentor Lagoons and I bought 6 diawa accudepts 27’s with 8.5 mh wilderness rods off this site starting out. I’ve since upgraded to tekota 500’s with TDR rods and sold the Diawas since but got into a lot of fish with them last year. Stay away from the Okuma cold water reels if you go new, I didn’t care for them anayway but to each their own. Nothing wrong with used reels starting out and you can get some deals from the guys on here, just keep an eye out. Just know your going to get hooked either way. Haha.


Why don’t you like the Okuma cold waters? Most trollers and charters I know won’t use anything but. I prefer them also. Just curious why you would tell a newbie to stay away.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Fireman, on the Coldwaters, I bought a few new and just didn’t like the feel but mostly just a “clicker” thing for me. Seemed weak and quiet. I tended to hit the LC while handling them too. But to each their own. I’ve fished with diawa accudepths, magna pros, convectors, tekota and all catch fish. I strictly fish Erie in a 30 ft boat. I run dipseys and flatline only with 8.5-9’ mh rods. Maybe boards down the road but I’m having all kinds of fun doing this. I’m no pro at this by any means and still learning myself, a lot of help from here, but I believe 7’ med would do you fine for inland and Erie rods. At any rate, I would put the money in the reels, you can’t go wrong with wilderness or TDR rods which you can get pretty cheap new.


----------



## bigscott (May 6, 2015)

even if your reels do or don't match make sure they are calibrated with the same size line and you should be fine.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Why don’t you like the Okuma cold waters? Most trollers and charters I know won’t use anything but. I prefer them also. Just curious why you would tell a newbie to stay away.


I've been using Okuma for a long time and I started with magnas, switched to Convectors. I run nothing but Convectors now and use 30s for mono and lead core (30# mono night bite & 20# mono cranks on small boards) and 20's for braid. I even got 15's I run on inland lakes now. I'm an Okuma guy, not a fan of diawa (its a ford chevy thing really) and I was excited when coldwaters came out, planned on upgrading to them until I used them, they just didn't feel right to me, almost had that diawa feel  maybe it's because I'm used to the Convectors.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

The Coldwaters are the same reel as the convectors. Just with a little more flash. That came from a Okuma rep.


----------

